# Recording and mixing death metal vocals?



## Lamb

Hey guys, so I've been looking around here for a while and I decided to register, but then waited around for a while longer and now here's my first post! 

I'm getting into singing and I have some questions about recording and mixing. My style is similar to Mikael Akerfeldt of Opeth and that's the style I'm striving for. Does anyone have any tips on EQing, recording, etc.. To get some similar sounding stuff to his? I use a Shure SM57 for the recording but I'm open to others as well, I'd just like to know the price. 

Thanks


----------



## Shaman

The 57 isn't really a good vocal microphone in my opinion. When micing your cab, the 57 kills though.

The Shure SM58 is a great choice for a good vocal mic. For clean vocals I prefer a condenser mic.


I don't usually EQ the vocals at all, but you can always tweak the EQ so the track works well with the other instruments. If necessary..

With vocals you might have to use some compression to get the volume level more even.

I recommend recording more than one vocal track. For example three. Pan two of them hard right and hard left and leave the third track to the center. That usually gives a very full sound. 

Try different types of growling too. Maybe a high one, a normal one and a really low one. And leave the one that you like the most to the center and pan the other ones left and right. 

Then add a bit of reverb and voila  

Mikael is one of my favourite singers as well


----------



## Seedawakener

Mikael åkerfeldt on bloodbaths ressurection through carnage... The most evil fucking growls ever... Mikael is awesome. I cant help you with your question though.


----------



## Lamb

Thanks dudes... About the SM57 I heard that it was used on some of Lamb of God's "Sacrament" so it can't be terrible but I'll check out the SM58 if I get a chance.


----------



## metalking

opeths vocal sound rules


----------



## Vince

My suggestions (i.e. what's worked for me)...

Shure Beta 58
Use a tube mic pre
Compress 4:1
EQ to preference (cut some central mids, boost some low mids & roll off lows under 60 Hz, roll the highs at about 10 kHz to preference)


----------



## DSS3

My favorite growl and scream sounds always come from an SM7 (just 7) into some kind of compressor and a decent pre.

The SM7 is just... the definition of smooth.


----------



## hirah

a 57 is a decent mic for vocals. but just because it is used on an album , don't think you'll get it to sound like that in a "home studio". a 57 into an mbox can't touch a 57 into a neve, avalon or high end focusrite etc..
think about this, in the beginning,the beatles recorded to 4 track tape machines which have vastly lower specs than todays cheap digital recorders. but what they had were great rooms, mics and outboard gear. and of course george martin.


----------



## Ryan

I use a Samson Studio Condenser.. Used to use a 57.


----------



## skattabrain

Shaman said:


> The 57 isn't really a good vocal microphone in my opinion. When micing your cab, the 57 kills though.



sure it's not a "vocal" mic ... it's a killer guitar cab mic ... but when in a pinch ... it's good for jsut about everything. let me say that again ... *everything*.

if i was alone a deserted island ... with my guitar ... and a laptop ... and electricity  ... i'd want the sm57


----------



## le_ackt

it's completely different story with good preamps and onboard racks in studio. But for personal home basde studio , I'd go with a decent condensor mics . I have pair of Audio Technica AT2020 which I think it works for non aggressive vocaling , but for rock and in ur case Death growling vocal , prolly not . I used AKG 414 which I think very good for that , but it comes with a pricy cost


----------



## Lamb

Thanks for the info guys. So I did a little clip trying out some vocals. Try to ignore the drums and stuff I'm well aware that they need some "oomph" but any input on the vocals? I know something is missing but I'm not sure what!

P.S. The song is really rough and nowhere near finished so just pay attention to the vocals.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=622919&songID=4937603


----------



## Ryan

That shit was grim man. 
Nice.


----------



## VanSlayer

Anyone ever tried an AKG d770? Ive used it a number of times for metal vocals and tends to get a better result then a 57 or 58, takes out a lot of the gritty harshness that you get with the shures. Plus they are a bit cheaper! 

If ya can get one, use it. Stick it in the singers mouth and tell him to scream, sounds choice. A good pre and compression is a must too.

In addition to this, layer the crap out of it, get the singer to do layer after layer, high screams, low screams, distant screams then get them to do it all over again and repeat. If u listen to any decent metal song carefully you will hear the layers and the use of panning.

Then i found the key to putting it in the mix is stereo delay! medium to long. Again listen to any good metal and the vocals will be swamped in the shizzel if you listen hard enough. I think the key is to automate your effects so its not as noticeable on quieter passages although it can add to the mix in some cases. Listen to anything done by adam d, i like his use of effects on vocals.


----------



## mike rowefoan

Don't waste your money getting a SM58, if you already have an SM57. They are the exact same mic. The 58 has a windscreen. That's the only difference. Go buy one of those foam condoms and put it over the 57 and it will sound exactly the same. Interesting fact: The Red Hot Chili Peppers recorded the vocals on "Bloody Sugar Sex Magik" with an SM57. Over all, the 58 is not a great vocal mic, but if you're on a budget, its the best mic in the world.


----------



## shadowchild

It was a sm7 on blood sugar sex magic...


----------



## KoenDercksen

Major bump guys, nice.


----------



## keshav

Best metal vocals I've ever recorded were done with a Neumann U87 going into a Drawmer 1960 tube pre. Ahh bliss!


----------



## Eddie Loves You

Like someone said the SM57 and SM58 are the same mic. It will work just fine; you'd be surprised how many death metal vocal tracks were tracked with a dynamic of some sort.

You can also check out the Studio Projects B1 for an affordable, versatile condenser (AWESOME for acoustic guitar, drum overheads, whatever)


----------



## Sullen

keshav said:


> Best metal vocals I've ever recorded were done with a Neumann U87 going into a Drawmer 1960 tube pre. Ahh bliss!


Okay! Very true. But now you are comparing a Ferrari vs a Mitsubishi Evo. A $100.00 mic directly into an audio interface will never come close to a $3,000.00+ one into a tube preamp, just come on!!!


----------



## Winspear

The 57 and 58 are not the same mic..






Slightly different frequency response on the 58 more geared towards the vocal range. 
However - I wouldn't spend money on it if I were you. The 57 will cut it if it has to. If not, buy something completely different.

My advice:
Double tracking and plenty of compression. Also - it's probably going to sound kinda bad without tasteful reverb/delay no matter what.


----------



## gavin_v_fox

I love this forum. 57 and 58 are obviously not the same mic. I'm sure that guy knew that. If he thinks that Shure would do that.. then he must be killed..:S


----------

